# Harness & leash for handcycling with my V



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been handcycling a couple of miles with my 7 month old for about a month and a half now, and think I've got the equipment situation sorted out.

I looked at several bike options (including the Springer suggested in this thread), but decided to wait on trying to modify one of those for the handcycle.

First problem was how to secure the leash. I got pretty good at holding it in my hand, but it was tough on my hand and shoulder, particularly when he decided to go off after squirrels or bunnies. I looked into leashes intended for runners, and got a Ruff Wear Roamer Leash, which I put around my waist. Awesome! This also solved the yanking problem, since the bungee takes out some of the shock. I got the small size since we're on the road, and he's on my left (traffic side). I don't want him to have a whole lot of room to run into the car lane, even though we're keeping to very quiet residential streets.

Now his collar/neck were taking a beating, and he was occasionally running ahead of me and pulling. I decided that pulling would be ok on the handcycle only, as I am specifically training him NOT to pull when I'm using a wheelchair or crutches. I just got a Ruff Wear Web Master Harness. A nice extra is that the harness has a sort of handle in the middle of the back so I can grab him directly. It's already been helpful for urging him to jump up into the back of the car.

On our first outing with the new gear, I think he was confused about the leash being fastened to his back, because he took it in his mouth and pulled! But after a while he decided it was easier to run without the leash in his mouth.

Our rides are fabulous as long as we don't meet people, dogs, squirrels, rabbits, birds, sticks, leaves, ... and when we do meet those things, we're learning how to handle it. Although the other day we came on two little rabbits playing leap frog in the middle of the street - I'm not sure even a well trained dog would have been able to resist.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like you and pup are having fun. Not too many kilometres with pup so young though Katja......... not good for the little ones bones and joints too early. 

I think if mine had been attached to your handcycle and seen a Rabbit, let alone two, my little girl alone would have had me winning Daytona!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some thing like the below link may work for you.

May be custom made, to go out far enough in front for a full grown dog, or out at the side of you for a younger dog.

http://arcticwolf.eu/products/bikejor-converter.html

The brush bow attached to this scooter, could work for you, again you may need to get it custom made.

http://www.dax-scooter.com/pages/framesets/frameset_order.htm

When or if you want the dog running out in front of you you might want to change to a pulling harness to some thing similar below.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Omnijore-Joring-System

Sounds like your doing great with what you've got for now. You could look at the above if you decide to take things further. 

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> Sounds like you and pup are having fun. Not too many kilometres with pup so young though Katja......... not good for the little ones bones and joints too early.
> 
> I think if mine had been attached to your handcycle and seen a Rabbit, let alone two, my little girl alone would have had me winning Daytona!!!!


Yup - I can't seem to find any definitive guidelines on how much is too much, but we're keeping our rides around 2-4 km at a moderate pace. He breaks into a gallop briefly, but then he slows down. I watch him and he sets the pace.

The rabbits are a challenge. I keep my hand close to the brake lever.



hobbsy1010 said:


> Sounds like your doing great with what you've got for now. You could look at the above if you decide to take things further.
> 
> Mrs Hobbsy


Thanks for the links, Mrs Hobbsy! Off to go virtual shopping...(can never have too many toys for the pup, right?)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, I have introduced Sam to the bike at 9 months and did 10min on leash, slow pace. 
@14 months we still don't go too fast, or too far, stop often to smell things, meet people (if they want to meet the dog). The only difference, we are off leash most of the time... so the dog pretty much sets the pace.

Securing the leash to the bike is no laughing matter. I had Sam behave very well and suddenly take off after a rabbit. The spring inside the walkydog bike leash absorbed the shock very well.

Off-leash, this weekend I noticed more and more people looking at my dog with fear. 
At 14 months I admit, he looks like a dog but still a baby, so every time I see children and mothers (this morning, one was holding a 10 inch toy knife with the blade pointed upward and from a distance it looked real) I put the dog on leash, immediately.

I use the Walkydog bike leash just because it was available. There are better options out there.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,958.0.html


----------

